# LTB a quality rabbit dog



## noahguck (Nov 11, 2008)

Good afternoon. Can anyone direct me in the direction to talk to an individual that sells quality rabbit dogs that have been started already? I hunt up in northern michigan for the most part so i am in need of a larger beagle. If anyone can help please let me know. I am willing to travel anywhere in Michigan, Ohio, or Indiana for a quality dog. Also i want to be able to see the dog run before purchasing. And I am actually looking to maybe get 2 dogs.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

where are you located?


----------



## Belongtothewoods (Aug 1, 2007)

a reply on another thread about a guy in Stanton. The last time I was there he had close to 30 beagle. He mostly runs them in trials. He was going to give my buddy one, so I am sure he would sell one. He has a wide range of sizes. Its been about a year since I have been there but I am sure he still has a lot of beagles. Pm me if you want his number. If you do I will call him first, just to make sure its ok that I share his phone number.


----------



## Belongtothewoods (Aug 1, 2007)

You would be able to watch the dogs run. He has 9acres fenced in for training.


----------



## noahguck (Nov 11, 2008)

I live in Wayne county, Garden city. But i hunt out in Stockbridge and up in Houghton lake, Roscommon county


----------



## AEOBRYAN60 (May 12, 2008)

Check your pm's


----------



## scottmi (Jan 17, 2008)

Bob Smilowski 1-517-784-7377 blue sly kennels


----------

